# Coping With Pet Bereavement



## PetsInStone (Nov 7, 2013)

Coping with pet bereavement

Our pets mean so much and can take on a wide variety of roles in our life. They can be a friend, companion or comfort, where their love for us never wavers. This is why when losing a pet, the extent to the grief can be the same as losing a close friend or loved one.

Grieving

There can be four stages to bereavement:

- Accepting the loss of your pet is real

- Experiencing the pain of the grief

- Adjusting to life without your pet around

- Putting less energy into your grief, but instead into other things.

You may go through all these stages, but this wont necessarily be a smooth and seamless transition. It could feel chaotic and out of control but over time these should feel less intense.

Throughout this period you could feel a variety or all of the following emotions:

- Shock and detachment. Its very normal to go through a period of disbelief or numbness, especially is the loss of your pet is sudden.

- Guilt. The feeling of what more could I have done and I should have been able to protect my pet.

- Overwhelming sadness. This feeling is often accompanied by lots of crying but that is completely normal as well.

- Anger. When something as distressing as losing your pet happens, its normal to feel angry and look for something to blame for what has happens. It is important though, to find a safe outlet for these emotions.

Coping with grief

Talking and sharing your feelings can help because you shouldnt be going through this period alone. For some people relying on family and friends help them cope best.

We suggest the following things to try and cope with your grief:

- Do things that you wouldnt normally do in your normal day to day routine. Taking this time out can often be the best way to acknowledge the depth of your loss.

- Dont be afraid to speak about your pet that has passed away.

- Try not to dwell on friends or colleagues remarks of its only a pet or just get another one.

If you need help to move on

Your bereavement is unique and it cant be determined how long it will last. If you are struggling to get out of bed, youre neglecting yourself or family or you feel you cant go on without your beloved companion then it may be time to get some professional help.

The Pet Bereavement Support Service which is ran by the Blue Cross and Society For Companion Animal Studies

Support Line: 0800 096 6606 (Calls are free and confidential)

Email support: [email protected]

Blue Cross | Animal Charity helping sick, injured and homeless pets since 1897.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks I have just had my old girl pts . this morning sad ,:sad:


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

dexter said:


> thanks I have just had my old girl pts . this morning sad ,:sad:


Condolences, it is always a great loss because they ask for so little but give everything, the basket is empty, the food bowl untouched and the sofa empty, but you gave the girl the best, she was one of the lucky ones


----------



## PetsInStone (Nov 7, 2013)

dexter said:


> thanks I have just had my old girl pts . this morning sad ,:sad:


I'm really sorry to hear that. I hope this blog gives some support and solace for what you are going through, please don't feel like your alone, there is always someone out there who is willing to help.


----------

